# Sticky  >>> Effective 6/1/21 <<< Marketplace Rules & Regulations



## KaGee

It's been years since the Marketplace rules have been reviewed. So, it's time to address some issues that have been on going.

*Overview:* OGF is a free fishing forum website that is supported and made possible through sponsors and paid advertisers. These advertisers and the monies they pay for the right to promote their businesses, products, services and organizations are what allow OGF to be a free fishing resource for all of us.

The purpose of the OGF Marketplace is to provide our members with the benefit of selling and trading items they own but no longer want or use. Any posts that are in violation of the stated purpose may be closed or deleted at the moderators discretion.

*Effective June 1, 2021
What's new?
Members will be limited to 3 threads a month (30-days) in the OGF MARKETPLACE, with a maximum of 3 items per thread. Members will still be limited to 3 open threads, no matter how long they have been open. *
What changed? Previously you could open 3 threads, sell all the items in those threads and immediately open 3 more.

*Threads posted “for a friend” or “for a relative” etc. will no longer be allowed.*
Self explanatory.

*All listings must include location AND price. Any missing this info will be deleted.*
Self explanatory.

*To protect our members from possible scams, OGF now requires members of less than one year to have 25 participating posts.

"for sale" threads in the OGF Marketplace.*
Previous requirement was 10 post minimum.

*The fine print.

Section 1 - Profiteering*
1.1. Vendors and Businesses (including Animal Breeders), as well as any individuals representing such entities, are prohibited from participating in the OGF Marketplace without special consent from OhioGameFishing.com. This includes any type of “for-profit” venture, re-seller or hobby being run out of the home.

1.2. Individuals may not engage in bulk sales; or repeated lot sales without prior permission from OhioGameFishing.com. Bulk Sales is the selling of like items that were acquired, purchased, manufactured, or customized with the intent to resell at a profit.

Example #1: Five identical fishing reels still in their boxes.
Example #2: Hand poured sinkers made for profit.
Example #3: Dozens of custom fishing lures painted by a friend in his basement.

Lot Sales is the selling of similar items by way of separate groups or lots in the same thread. While the buying and selling of lots is not expressly prohibited by OGF, engaging in a pattern of lot sales may result in removal of the listing and access to OGF forums. Example: Two or three listings in a 3-month span by the same seller, containing various fishing lures divided into lots.

*Section 2 - Sales Considerations and Prohibited Items*
2.1. Any items offered for transaction in the OGF Marketplace must be transferred under conditions legal for the particular item. Software will be sold/traded in accordance with all applicable EULA restrictions. We specifically prohibit the sale or trade of Operating Systems/software designated "Not For Resale" or "OEM," as virtually all EULAs prohibit transfer of such software except in very rare cases. It is the responsibility of the seller to determine compliance with any applicable federal/state/local law and to be able to furnish proof upon demand of the moderator that the offered item may be legally transferred under the conditions offered.

2.2. Sales of certain items which are deemed by the moderators to be difficult to monitor and potential sources of liability to OGF, will be disallowed. Example: Academic Edition software.

2.3. *Handguns, guns considered to be an “assault” or “tactical” type weapon, and any personal protection weapons are strictly prohibited.* Only long guns (normally considered a gun used for hunting or sport shooting) may be listed for sale or trade in this forum._The suitability of any gun listed is solely at the discretion of the moderator. _Members are encouraged to first contact a moderator via PM for a determination of suitability.

Handgun parts and accessory sales are allowed provided they follow State and Federal laws. It is the responsibility of the seller/buyer of any gun sale to determine compliance with any applicable State and Federal law.

*Section 3 - Seller's Etiquette
Members will be limited to 3 threads a month (30-days) in the OGF MARKETPLACE, with a maximum of 3 items per thread. Members will still be limited to 3 open threads, no matter how long they have been open. *
3.1. Adding links to a post showing your item for sale on other auction sites such as eBay and Craigslist is prohibited, and will result in thread removal. This prohibition does not include identical sales threads posted on websites other than OGF.

3.2. Items offered for sale or sale/trade *must* have posted *prices* and a *location* where items are available. Any thread not meeting these expectations will be removed without warning.
Items offered for trade only do not require prices, however posting what you would be willing to trade for (or expected $ value of trade) is highly recommended.

3.2.1 “Want to Buy” or “Looking For” threads are subject to closing anytime at moderator discretion if the thread gets hi-jacked. Serious responses are highly suggested to use personal message otherwise known as “Start a Conversation”.

3.3. "Interest check" and "price check" threads will not be tolerated and removed without warning.

3.4. "Or Best Offer" (OBO) options may not be used to sell an item at a price higher than originally asked for. For example, $50/OBO means that you may accept less than $50, but you will sell the item to the first person to offer $50. Lower offers may be refused at the discretion of the seller.

3.5. Members will be limited to 3 threads a month (30-days) in the OGF MARKETPLACE, with a maximum of 3 items per thread. Members will still be limited to 3 open threads, no matter how long they have been open.

3.6. There will be no more than three reply posts or "bumps” permitted to a thread by the seller during the life of the thread. Threads will be closed after the third bump or a 1 month period from the day of posting, whichever comes first. To avoid unintentional bumps, sellers are encouraged to utilize the “Edit” button to update their original listing with the information requested from interested buyers. “Wanted to Buy” posts are subject to to same standard, however are subject to closing anytime at moderator discretion if the discussion gets hi-jacked. OGF considers bumps as follows:

Adding comments or information in a REPLY
Adding pictures in a REPLY
Price changes in a REPLY
Promoting the sale of the item in a REPLY
3.7. If a member asks a legitimate question in a reply, you may answer the question directly in a single reply without it counting as a bump, so long as this is done in a timely manner.

3.8. Bumps to a sellers thread from interested buyers are not limited, however all comments should be limited to the buying and selling of the item at hand, not for general discussions better left for other forums. Exceptions in certain long-running threads may be made at the moderator's discretion.

3.9. In the absence of other agreements between seller and buyer, sellers are expected to provide reasonable tracking and insurance coverage of shipments appropriate for the value of the sale. It is the responsibility of the seller to undertake all investigations of lost shipments and the replacement of value lost by the buyer in such cases. Insuring any shipment of a value over $20 is strongly recommended.

3.10. Sellers must wait a period of 2 weeks from their last bump to relist an unsold item.
The three thread monthly limit applies.

3.11. Sellers must be responsive to any questions asked in their threads. If a seller does not address a question asked within 7 days of the question, the post will be closed.

Please assist those viewing your thread by marking any item when sold in multiple item listings.

3.12 Threads posted “for a friend” or “for a relative” etc. are no longer allowed.

*Section 4 - Interested Buyer's Etiquette*
4.1. “Caveat Emptor”. When purchasing through our marketplace, pay attention to whom you are dealing with. Buying from or selling to a person with a good history of contributing in the other OGF forums does not guarantee a positive experience, but usually goes a long way towards that end. You and only you are responsible for determining just how good a deal is. We strongly urge a thorough check of the seller/buyer if unknown to you.

4.2. It is the seller's prerogative to define his desired method for publicly or privately reserving items offered for sale, a practice commonly referred to as "calling dibs." If the seller does not make such definition in the sale thread, the following default rule will apply: Calling "dibs" on an item may be accomplished through email or posting in the sale thread, although it is preferable to post "dibs" in the thread either way. If you're reading it, you can post to it. A "dibs" call is valid for 24 hours from the date/time posted or emailed. You may request an extension of dibs for over 24 hours, but it is the seller's right to accept or deny this request. Moderators reserve the right to refuse or curtail support for conflicts arising from situations where the seller defines a rule less specific than the default.

*Section 5 - Observer's Etiquette*
5.1. _Observers may not comment on threads that do not pertain to the sale itself._ This includes comments about price, general item comments and personal comments. Abusers may have their forum privileges suspended.

5.2. The quality of any OGF Marketplace trader as a personality outside of OGF Marketplace will not be questioned in public. Any such opinions should be forwarded to a moderator, and if required a decision will be made as to the continued OGF Marketplace presence of the person in question.

*Section 6 - Trade Conflicts and Trolls*
6.1. Conflicts arising from transactions which do not meet the expectations of either party should be worked out between the interested parties, if at all possible. Only after these efforts are exhausted should a moderator be contacted.

6.2. Moderators, when contacted, will make all reasonable efforts to resolve conflicts up to and including suspension of trading privileges, but can make no express guarantee that every transaction will be resolved to the satisfaction of both parties. The OGF Moderators carry no legal authority, and can assume no legal responsibility for trading activity in the OGF Marketplace.

6.3. Conflicts between traders are not to appear as threads or posts in the OGF Marketplace. Disputes will be kept private. Any public posting of a trade conflict will be deleted on sight.

6.4. The efforts of the OGF Marketplace members to inform the population at large of known bad traders or new trolls are appreciated by the moderators. However, it is required that the mods be informed prior to any member posting such information in the OGF Forums.

Confirmed sightings (declared by the mods of another board or a poster's possession of actual evidence) may be posted immediately, with simultaneous email notification of the moderators. Threads of that emergency nature will be locked and integrated into the Traders to Watch Thread as soon as a mod is available.

*Section 7 - Other issues*
7.1. "Hot Deals" information should be posted in the "Hot Deals" forum.

7.2. "Hot Deals" should be hot deals, not an observer's tool to alert others that a seller's price is too high.

* Moderators will determine when any rules listed here have been broken.*


----------

